# Kirk Cameron



## Scott (Jun 18, 2007)

I know he could use some tweaks in some aspects of his theology, but Kirk cameron is really dedicated. I like him a lot. See this People of the Web series:
Converting Kirk Cameron


----------



## JM (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## caddy (Jun 18, 2007)

Agreed! I think he is doing much good...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 18, 2007)

Interesting...


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 18, 2007)

Man, that was great.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for sharing this. Kirk is growing in his faith and I praise the LORD for it!


----------

